# Aesop: Male or Female



## slideaboot (May 21, 2011)

Bobby thought Aesop was a male (which is what I preferred) when I got him back in July. 

What do you guys think now? I've got a couple headshots here (not the best, but maybe you can tell...)


----------



## Rhetoric (May 21, 2011)

Do you have any vent pics? 
I'm not sure if its for all tegus or just black and whites or what but I noticed that my 2 tegus that are for sure males have wider heads and longer necks. My tegu that I think is female has a more narrow head and a longer snout. 
Again, not sure if its just my tegus but my "female" also has most of her body weight further down her abdomen, my males start to get bigger right at the armpits. She gets a lot wider a couple ribs down. Idk if that makes sense or not, I can find a picture to compare them if you want... No spurs or buttons so far?


----------



## slideaboot (May 22, 2011)

I'll get a vent pic or two today. Here's a "better" head shot...

Vent pic to follow later.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 22, 2011)

Now I'm not sure I should have answered lol. The female of mine I was referring to is more than likely a male.. 
But in any case, the females tend to have more of their weight further back. As well as more narrow heads and smaller necks.


----------



## reptastic (May 24, 2011)

looks like a male to me, as rhetoric mentioned about the b/W differences i have found it to be the exact opposite in giants except the head/neck part my giant(aesops brother) is very wide around the abdomen area just like my female normal was only difference is he has bottons and a hemipenis lol but all the female giants i have seen are usually slender built as oppose to the very bulky males


----------



## slideaboot (May 24, 2011)

Man, I hope you're right!!! He's so darn big...I thought he'd HAVE to be male (especially with how quickly he grew!)

He's on a SERIOUS growth spurt, too. All of a sudden he went from eating every other day to MOWING down a bowl of turkey every day. He should be 11 or 12 feet by the end of summer....


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going to guess male, just because of that girth in the jaw there,those are some big jowls. Bobby told me the females won't get that, I'm new,but if it's a strictly male trait, then I'd say male.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jun 17, 2011)

I say female unless Aesop has buttons at base of tail


----------



## montana (Jun 17, 2011)

[He] looks pretty big ...

Try a little Vaseline on your pinky ... You will figgure it out ...

If it feels [like a girl] it is if its a male you will find out in a hurry ...


----------



## reptastic (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually larger females have jowls somewhat, they just arent as large and pronounced as the males


----------

